# could find a better place for this



## voivod

One of the ways in which you express love to a spouse who has walked out on you is by being patient.

The scriptures say, "love is patient". Your marriage did not fall apart overnight and it will not be rebuilt today. Don't set time limits for yourself or your spouse. Be patient with your spouse's ambivalence. 

During separation people are often pulled in two directions: On the one hand is the desire for reconciliation, on the other, there is the pain and hurt that says, 'give up'. 

Patience is the first step toward love.


thanks to mort fertel.


----------

